# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  404 errors

## Lola

In recent days I sometimes I get this error when I click to a new page.  And then every page I attempt has the same error and I have to try a different browser.

400 Bad Request

Request Header Or Cookie Too Large
nginx/1.6.2

----------


## Rob

That's a new one - let me check on that! Thanks Lola!

----------


## Rob

Lola,

When you change browsers, does the problem disappear? And which browsers was having the problem originally?

Thanks!

----------


## Lola

I am on now using Explorer.  Still getting the 404 error with Chrome.   :Frown:

----------


## Rob

Lola,

Try clearing the cookies on Chrome. Also, on the Chrome setting icon, choose "About Chrome" to  make sure your version is up to date.

Let me know what happens.

----------


## Lola

Thanks, that worked!

----------

